# Frozen fish fillets in the oven/steam oven



## nicklord1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I wondered what the correct method of cooking   fish fillets in the  oven was would  you  drizzle alittle of olive oil in a baking tray on top of the fish.

Also  does a 10 minute steam seem about  right for a cod fillet.

Thanks


----------



## Constance (Jun 11, 2009)

No need for the olive oil on the fish fillets...just put on baking sheet at temp recommended on package.


----------



## nicklord1 (Jun 11, 2009)

baking sheet so they dont stick correct .


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 11, 2009)

Baking sheet = parchment paper?  If so, yes but probably not necessary.  A little oil in the baking dish or pan then the fish.


----------



## Mary Microwave (Jun 11, 2009)

Has anyone found thawing method effects firmness/sogginess?


----------

